

Introducing azk: an even simpler way to deploy to DigitalOcean - nuxlli
https://medium.com/azuki-news/using-azk-to-deploy-an-application-to-digitalocean-4fe9a5db0356

======
nuxlli
Hi! We're a startup named Azuki and we created azk.

azk [0] is an open source development environment orchestrator for your local
machine.

It is operated mainly via a CLI plus a manifest file (Azkfile.js) that
describes architectures on a functional level (and the tool takes care of the
rest).

You can quickly configure and start environments for new projects or for
previously existing ones on top of which you'd like to iterate.

Everything runs on containers instead of VMs (currently, that means only
Docker, but there are interesting additions on the way, such as hyper [1]).

It's really neat. Now, we've just added deployment features specifically for
DigitalOcean at first.

You can check more azk tutorials on [2].

[0] [https://github.com/azukiapp/azk](https://github.com/azukiapp/azk)

[1] [http://hyper.sh/](http://hyper.sh/)

[2] [https://medium.com/azuki-news](https://medium.com/azuki-news)

